# Rabies shots for the girls. When?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Want them to be healthy and well recovered from their spay in a couple of weeks. Can I wait until they are 9-10 months for them to get their first one? 

Thank you!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Are rabies state regulated in your state?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

yes, wait until after they are recovered from their spay. 

Just for the record.... Brody's rabies titer came back from K-State. (Finally! It took almost 3 weeks). His level on the titer was 0.6. Anything above 0.1 is considered adequate proof of immunity. He had ONE rabies shot at 6 months old and he is 2.5 now and none since. My vet gives me an exemption, so he is in compliance with local/state laws. He has a rabies certificate and also a tag.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Depends on where you live.

In IL, it's a state law that any dogs 4 months or older must be vaccinated.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I waited until Zoey was a year old. My vet said since she didn't go outside it would be OK. I did have to have proof of her rabies when we took her to Canada.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

If they're already licensed in your municipality, it shouldn't be a problem unless they bite somebody. You definitely don't want to vaccinate unless they're fully recovered. 

Thanks very much, Brodysmom - I'm going to talk to my vet about the titer as proof of immunity, and see if the municipality will accept it...as it stands now I have to sign a waiver that says Kali will be quarantined if she bites somebody, and I don't like that, don't think she'd survive it at her age/condition. I wouldn't be worried about it but she's an above-average bite risk dog.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

widogmom said:


> If they're already licensed in your municipality, it shouldn't be a problem unless they bite somebody. You definitely don't want to vaccinate unless they're fully recovered.
> 
> Thanks very much, Brodysmom - I'm going to talk to my vet about the titer as proof of immunity, and see if the municipality will accept it...as it stands now I have to sign a waiver that says Kali will be quarantined if she bites somebody, and I don't like that, don't think she'd survive it at her age/condition. I wouldn't be worried about it but she's an above-average bite risk dog.


I will be interested in what your vet says. I think there are only 3 labs in the US that do the rabies titer and it takes about 3 weeks. My vet charged $130. It went to K-State. It was expensive, but worth it for me to know.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I will definitely let you know what he says - I watch her like a furry little felon, and we don't have lots of comings and goings in our house, but we do go to campgrounds where she could potentially run afoul of somebody's unsupervised kid. K-State would probably be the closest, unless Michigan State is doing them now. Pretty sure UW is not. Thx again!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I so agree to wait until they are fully recovered from their procedure to consider a rabies shot. Neko reacted very poorly to all of his shots, including the rabies. He was 5 months when he recieved his rabies and I have not given him any vaccines since then. He turned 6 years old on March 12th this year and weighs in at a bit over 4 pounds. Each time he received his puppy shots, he had to remain at the vet office for observation a couple of hours before we could take him home... it was a very frightening experience that I will not put him or us thru again. None of our other chis experienced the trembling, nausea and lethargy like Neko, not even his half brother.


----------

